# TegraZone reminder



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just so everyone knows which I'm sure you do but I know I forgot. The nexus 7 can play all games on the TegraZone App. Some amazing games there and they obviously work and function flawlessly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

